
Artificial Intelligence for Beginners - netgate
https://itbook.store/books/9781788991063
======
masonic
Every submit for this site is just a daily ad for Amazon affiliate linked
books (tag=itbook.store-20).

There is no "store". Even the descriptions are ripped from the Amazon pages.

